# Canon MP640 - B200 Error # B200



## Brooklyn2010

Hi, I am getting an error messege on my Canon Pixma MP640 Printer. Error B200. I was printing fine with it and the next document that I wanted to print gave me that error messege. All of my ink cartridges are brand new Cannon CLI 220 and CLI 221. I replaced the inkcartridges when it said that they were running low, but they were not empty. I just spent almost $100.00 in ink cartridges only to have this happen. I tried unplugging it and leaving it unplugged for a whole day and still getting same errror messege. Also have checked to make sure that all of the cartridges were installed properly.
I contacted Canon and of course as usual they tell you to send it to your nearest service facility. The nearest service facility to me is like 500 miles away and would probably cost another $50.00 for shipping and handling.
I do not have a warranty left on this printer and it is only 1-1/2 year old. 
Wondering if it is possible that it could be the printhead.


----------



## pip22

Error B200 - It is indeed the printhead that needs replacing - an easy DIY job since most Canon printers are shipped with the printhead packed separately for home assembly anyway. Online suppliers are probably the best way to go for a replacement, but make sure it's a genuine Canon part.

Canon part number is: QY6-0072-000

It won't be cheap - it's probably the most expensive single component of the printer. In fact, you may want to ask yourself (depending on how much your printer cost new) if it would make more sense just to buy a new printer.

Typical of the manufacturer not to simply tell you what part needs replacing!


----------



## Charles Bukowsk

Best solution for Canon printer B200 error codes:

B200 Failure Code Solution for Canon Printers - YouTube


----------



## pawpawgrower

I looked this up on Just Ask and fixed my printer! One of the possibilites is defective ink cartridges. I had installed a new cartridge a few days before that was leaking ink. It was a color and I normally print gray scale. The post on Just Ask said to clean the contacts where the ink cartridges sit with a damp q-tips until no ink comes off. I did this with the previously leaky cartridge only and the printer is working fine now:whistling:
No need to buy a new print head or anything


----------



## jkhes

Some useful tips have been given in this article and comments to fix this problem. 
B200 Error


----------



## sandj.white

Finally managed to rid my Canon MP640 of the B200 error. After flushing through the print head with water and isopropyl alcohol, I still got the error. I tried sliding the head to the left, leaving cover up and all the button combos that I'd seen, including pressing the 'on' button 5 times. I then saw the word 'rapidly' in one posting about pressing the 'on' button 5 times, and tried this after sliding the print head left and leaving the cover up, this got rid of the error and all working normally again, so try pressing 'on' rapidly 5 times on this model, it was the only thing that worked for me after the clean.


----------

